# [SOLVED] cdd.dll BSOD



## cagrus

well i was having problems with Realted Sound Drivers and i bought a sound card and now it started to give cdd.dll Blue Screen. i stressed my GPU,CPU and nothing found. also i checked my HDD with S.M.A.R.T and again nothing found.
can you just tell me what is wrong with my pc exactly with this .dmp?
and tell me what to do with this pc... or im going to sell it really...

im not adding TSF_Vista and other thing because i dont think you guys need them... last time they didnt help.

!!! Thank You !!!


----------



## joeten

*Re: cdd.dll BSOD*

Hi your error code 0xD1 appears to be cm audio driver
Bug Check 0xD1: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
The DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bug check has a value of 0x000000D1. This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT: 
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: cmaudio

FAULTING_MODULE: 83408000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 3d338bc1

READ_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
0000002c 

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

FAULTING_IP: 
cmaudio+2cf75
8ebb9f75 8b44100c mov eax,dword ptr [eax+edx+0Ch]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 8ebb9f75 to 8344e7eb

STACK_TEXT: 
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a112b7c8 8ebb9f75 badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt+0x467eb
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 cmaudio+0x2cf75


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
cmaudio+2cf75
8ebb9f75 8b44100c mov eax,dword ptr [eax+edx+0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

SYMBOL_NAME: cmaudio+2cf75

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME: cmaudio.sys

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_cmaudio+2cf75

BUCKET_ID: OLD_IMAGE_cmaudio.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
try updating the audio driver


----------



## cagrus

*Re: cdd.dll BSOD*

it is already updated. it is a card from 2003 i think . cant we do something about it ? like using a generic sound driver which is not realtek? can we? becasue realtek gives BSOD too....


----------



## joeten

*Re: cdd.dll BSOD*

Hi have you tried running the driver in compatibility mode


----------



## cagrus

*Re: cdd.dll BSOD*

first of all i when i try to uninstall it from device manager or from program files it gives instant BSOD with name of REFERENCE_BY_POINTER. also i realized that realtek audio driver is still installed and i just disabled it. and i made it run in win xp sp 2 comp mode. now im going to try it on a game.


----------



## joeten

*Re: cdd.dll BSOD*

Ok hope it goes well


----------



## cagrus

*Re: cdd.dll BSOD*

well it went well  i think both drivers werent working with each other. at last with painful 6 months i can play games without instant BSODs  i love this forum it makes me think about problems


----------



## joeten

*Re: cdd.dll BSOD*

Hi glad to haer it is sorted well done,if your problem is resolved please use the thread tools near the top of the page and mark as solved thank you


----------

